
Software has become a spoilt brat grown fat suckling on chip industry innovation - scholia
http://www.zdnet.com/software-has-become-a-spoilt-brat-grown-fat-suckling-on-the-teats-of-chip-industry-innovation-7000017795/
======
ArekDymalski
I sometimes wonder where would we be now if everybody was programming with the
same efficiency as 90s demoscene coders. In times where there was no hardware
acceleration, they were able to build mind-blowing things...

~~~
vyrotek
The majority of software would have never been delivered on time and lots of
businesses would have died off. Businesses trade-off performance for time-to-
market every day. It's better to have slow code than no code.

